# UPC box channel display



## Jethro (20 Oct 2010)

On some channels on my upc HD PVR box the channel display is wonky. For example, on UTV it keeps typing up UTV repeatedly and does not display the programme and then stop flashing. 

I tried the usual unplugging trick and I also did a factory reset to no avail. upc tell me it probably because I have too many programmes recorded (??!!!) which I don't accept.

Anyone else experiencing this? Any ideas on how to stop it?

(I know the obvious answer to many people will be to switch to Sky, which I may finally do.)


----------



## eirinn (20 Oct 2010)

yes, i have exactly the same problem with utv in the display...and it's very distracting... and mine is a replacement decoder installed just last friday and i am only using 5% of the recording capacity.


----------



## Jethro (21 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the reply eirinn.

I reckon the problem is somewhere at their end rather than with the box (but that's just gut feel).

They have booked an engineer call sometime near the end of the month. It will be interesting to see if the problem disappears before then.

Or gets worse...



I also noticed another weird thing tonight. When I hit 'back' to go to the last channel I was watching it gave me the wrong one, and it also displayed an incorrect name for the channel that was being shown.

Oh, and I was on hold for more than 15 mins, so it's starting to feel like the old ntl all over again.

Annnd, while I'm on a roll, they still can't give me any idea when they will have Sky Sports on HD. That point really annoys me when I keep seeing the happy smiling face of Craig Doyle saying 'they do!' -- not HD they bl**dy don't!!

Rant over, for now.


----------

